# mice breeding or frozen thawed



## Brock02 (May 30, 2013)

Hi all just wondering is it cheaper to buy frozen thawed or breed mice.I mean i will only have 1 snake but i could probably make a small business or something but also where I've been looking at it will cost $17 just for 4 pinkey mice plus shipping but as he gets older it will probably cost more.just with that i only get $20 a month.I will be getting a childrens python.Thoughts please!!!!:?


----------



## andynic07 (May 30, 2013)

Breeding on small scale is not really worth it mate. I have a small rat breeding setup and only treat it as a hobby and i probably would work out spending $20 a month on rat food plus the initial cost for setup.


----------



## slide (May 30, 2013)

At that price for pink mice I would do it. 
What do they charge for adults? That would get out of hand. 
You could always look at getting one pair of mice and keep them seperated and only breed them as required then grow on another pair for breeders later. 
I have no experience breeding mice but I would be forced to try it at those prices on that budget. 
If you do choose to breed make sure you research it well first so you know what to expect.

Andy, how many mouths are you feeding at that price?

Aaron


----------



## Brock02 (May 30, 2013)

*adults would be $2 a mice so $21 a month*


----------



## Brock02 (May 30, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Breeding on small scale is not really worth it mate. I have a small rat breeding setup and only treat it as a hobby and i probably would work out spending $20 a month on rat food plus the initial cost for setup.


saying that i will not need food or anything like that because my sister has mouse and she has food and all that.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 30, 2013)

You need to find something local or buy in bulk online, how much is shipping, about $13? Not worth paying that for 4 pinky mice.


----------



## slide (May 31, 2013)

Did you mean the $17 was 'including' shipping?


----------



## sharky (May 31, 2013)

I have 20 rats and they go through about $25 of rat food per month plus fresh fruit and veg which comes to another $15per month 
I don't breed as food though...


----------



## Brock02 (May 31, 2013)

slide said:


> Did you mean the $17 was 'including' shipping?


yes


----------



## andynic07 (May 31, 2013)

Brock02 said:


> saying that i will not need food or anything like that because my sister has mouse and she has food and all that.


Someone will have to pay for the food whether it is your sister or your parents or you. I am sure your sister will not like buying food for her couple of pet mice and you using it all for your 15-20 breeding mice plus there is the cost of bedding and then you need a humane way of killing them and be able to kill them yourself. I would pay the money for store bought food , as your snake gets older it will eat bigger prey but less often.

Sorry Aaron I did not read all of your post and missed the question to me. I have varied amounts of rats at one time but have two pet rats three breeding females , two breeding males and any number of varying sized rats growing out from 5 weeks through to adults. I do not let them get above 200 grams for my snakes to eat because I think they start to get fatter at that weight.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## wokka (May 31, 2013)

I wouldnt ship 4 pink frozen mice. Theyd be thawed by the time they got to the courier. Does the supplier garanteed frozen deliver? They should be cheaper than that at the local petshop.Normally a couple of dollars each after markup but even that is only $8 a month. Cheap pet food eh!


----------



## Brock02 (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks guys i think i've made up my mind i'll probably just get frozen thawed from my local reptile shop


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 18, 2013)

Definitely go with frozen. I'm lucky enough to live a short walk from a pet store that stocks a great range of mice, rats, quail and rabbits, but if you have to buy online you can buy in bulk. If you get a few more snakes and have the money, time, and interest you could go for it but personally, I found the prospect of killing a mouse myself a little too much for me. And that's after years of watching the most horrible gore flicks out there, haha.


----------

